# Rhom And Dovii



## Philly Will (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a 7in Rhom in a 180g tank. I was thinking about adding a 8in Dovii. Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

I have never tried this but I would strongly suggest that you not do this. Eventually one of them will be toast. It could take a year or 5 mins you never know.

On a side note why do you have a 7" rhom in a 180g tank? He doesn't need anything nearly that big, seems like a waste for such a huge tank, maybe just divide it and put the dovi on the other side.


----------



## Philly Will (Nov 11, 2009)

Sacrifice said:


> I have never tried this but I would strongly suggest that you not do this. Eventually one of them will be toast. It could take a year or 5 mins you never know.
> 
> On a side note why do you have a 7" rhom in a 180g tank? He doesn't need anything nearly that big, seems like a waste for such a huge tank, maybe just divide it and put the dovi on the other side.


Thanks 4 the input I wanted a big 14" plus rhom but i couldn't aford it. So I wanted to put something that would stand up for itself.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

At that size I think that the dovii would own your rhom.
Not a good idea at any size though, someone will always get hurt/stressed


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dont add a dovi with a rhom. One or the other will die. Your tank is big enough for now that you could divde the tank giving the rhom 3 of 4 ft of length and put somethign on the other side but depending on the rhom it may keep trying to get through the divider to kill whats on the other side and may scrape up its face


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

99% the dovii will start a fight


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sell the rhom and keep the dovii


----------



## Philly Will (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone. I guess I'll keep my Rhom by itself.


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

keep the rhom doviis are ugly fish might as well get a flowerhorn lol


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

hecks8094 said:


> keep the rhom doviis are ugly fish might as well get a flowerhorn lol


doviis are beautiful and have an attitude. dono wut ur talking about


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

idk thats my opinion dont like doviis rather get a flower horn there beautiful fish but i rather have a rhom any day








way better..


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i now have both. just got a gold diamond rhom from alex at aeaquatics. the rhom is a lot more active than i thought it would be. its a real nice looking fish. has a huge jaw and great shape. but i love my dovii. the dude is a monster


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

lol i just got my dimond rhom with alex nice to know u got a rhom welcome to the club


----------



## scotth42 (May 4, 2008)

I got a black diamond from as and he is a badass fish finger chaser already slams the glass hard when he gets mad crazy fish lol


----------



## hecks8094 (May 13, 2008)

nice my diamond is still pretty shy right now but my 10-11 inch rhom is a beasttt ill post a vid of himm later on today


----------



## rob51821 (Nov 10, 2009)

i just got mine on tuesday. not chasing my finger yet but not afraid either. comes up to me when i go near the tank.


----------

